# Okay, were Mead Cycles made by Schwinn?



## Larmo63 (Apr 14, 2011)

Can anyone here tell me if Mead Cycles were ever made by Arnold, Schwinn?


----------



## elginkid (Apr 14, 2011)

Most Mead Rangers were built by Schwinn, but they were also sourced to Westfield in some instances in the 30s at least.  I'm a big fan of the chrome forks.

Westfield-Built (Note Fully enclosed chainring)
http://www.jimlangley.net/brake/rangerace.jpg

Schwinn-Built
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=7569&amp;d=1265687501


----------



## schwinnderella (Apr 14, 2011)

Also manton and smith


----------



## ozzmonaut (Apr 15, 2011)

So on the Westfield Mead, what would be the correct fenders? Those look like plain columbias, but it seems like every mead pic I see has the raingutters. Were peaked crescent fenders ever used?


----------



## chitown (Apr 15, 2011)

According to John Polizzi's Mead book James E Mead (son of founder James L Mead) took over management in the late 20's or early 30's and began outsourcing to Columbia and Schwinn. It also states that some of the 1920's frames were produced in Shelby Ohio after a former superintendent of Mead Cycles (A. D. Meiselbach) formed a new corporation to build frames and forks with Mead being the main customer. It seams after major problems with the frames came up, the new Shelby based company was forced to close.


----------

